# Combat Engineer Training



## Thrones (18 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

My husband (common law) left for Basic yesterday. In the past few weeks I have been using this site to gain some info on the whole process but there seems to be a few questions I can't find an answer to. I have used the search function, but if someone knows the answers or can point me in the right direction to find the answers it would be greatly appreciated.

He went for Combat Engineer, so I know he has 13 weeks in St-Jean, then 20 days SQ (not sure where), 2 weeks Driver Training in Borden, then 20 weeks BMOT in Gagetown.  This totals about 38 weeks in training, and I'm extremely curious as to wether or not he will be home at any point in time or if he will be going from one course right to the next. I was also wondering if he doesn't get to come home, will there be large gaps that he has to wait for his course to start? Basically, I'm wondering if he's going to be gone for approximately 38 weeks, or if it's going to end up being a lot longer than that and if his son and I will get to see him at all in that period.

And, one last question. I have read here that he should be entitled to separation pay, how long does it normally take to start receiving that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Apr 2010)

Chances are when he gets to CFB GAGETOWN he will be on PAT PLATOON for a bit.... last time I checked CFSME was a little backed up with courses.....

Also he might go from Saint Jean straight to Gagetown to do his SQ course.....


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (19 Apr 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> last time I checked CFSME was a little backed up with courses.....



What do you mean by "a little backed up with courses"? That there,s more people trying to get in the school than the school can take?


----------



## Thrones (19 Apr 2010)

Thanks Sapper.

He was told yesterday that there is a "good chance" he'll get to come home for two weeks before he heads to Gagetown. I won't be getting my hopes up on that one though.


----------



## Cadaren (19 Apr 2010)

BMQ is 14 weeks not 13, BMQ-L (SQ)  is 20 days of working but 4.5 weeks away.

A lot of my basic platoon from last year that went Combat engineer are only now starting their trade training, so he should have plenty of time to spend any leave he may have after BMQ.

He should be entitled to Sep Pay and you should see that kick in around the 3rd or 4th pay check, and if it doesn't then tell him to go talk to the clerks.  There are guys here in Kingston that have to go every month to get that sorted out.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Apr 2010)

MaDB0Y_021 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "a little backed up with courses"? That there,s more people trying to get in the school than the school can take?



Yes. The recruiting and initial training system now can be likened to trying to empty a swimming pool with a shot glass, the swimming pool being all recruits and the shot glass being the DP1 schools...

EDITED TO ADD: I do not think he will do the 2 weeks driver training at Borden. Considering how many sprogs we get in the field army without even a civvy license, I think that phrase of the recruiting brochure was a bit of insane optimism or pure ignorance on the part of whoever wrote it.


----------



## Thrones (19 Apr 2010)

Cadaran: I just found that out yesterday, when he told me was week 0 of 13.... lol. I honestly don't have a clue about any of this. Where does BMQ-L take place? Or, better question, where COULD it take place?

Towards_The_Gap: I'm not quite sure I understand why he wouldn't do the 2 weeks driver training? Forgive me if it's obvious.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Apr 2010)

Because it's not an essential skill to be employed in the field army. I could be wrong, but I've actually never heard of any of our new lads getting driver training in between SQ and DP1.

Your hubby will most likely do any driver training once he gets posted to a unit.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Apr 2010)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Because it's not an essential skill to be employed in the field army. I could be wrong, but I've actually never heard of any of our new lads getting driver training in between SQ and DP1.
> 
> Your hubby will most likely do any driver training once he gets posted to a unit.



Or if the planets are alinged just right, while on PAT Platoon.......


----------



## Thrones (19 Apr 2010)

Ok, that makes sense. 

Oh, and about the separation pay, if he doesn't start getting it until 3rd or 4th pay, will he be back paid to the beginning? I'm trying to figure out if we will be able to able afford a trip up to St. Jean for a weekend.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (20 Apr 2010)

Cadaren said:
			
		

> A lot of my basic platoon from last year that went Combat engineer are only now starting their trade training, so he should have plenty of time to spend any leave he may have after BMQ.



Sorry, but when did they start their trade training (those lucky guys!)? Because I'm also waiting for it so I was just wondering.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2010)

MaDB0Y_021 said:
			
		

> Sorry, but when did they start their trade training (those lucky guys!)? Because I'm also waiting for it so I was just wondering.



You Reg or PRes?


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (20 Apr 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You Reg or PRes?



Reg Force

EDIT: I sent you a PM, NFLD Sapper


----------



## Cadaren (20 Apr 2010)

MaDB0Y_021 said:
			
		

> Sorry, but when did they start their trade training (those lucky guys!)? Because I'm also waiting for it so I was just wondering.



One started in Feb, another about 3-4 weeks ago.  That's all I know for now.



> Oh, and about the separation pay, if he doesn't start getting it until 3rd or 4th pay, will he be back paid to the beginning? I'm trying to figure out if we will be able to able afford a trip up to St. Jean for a weekend.



Yes.


----------



## Cadaren (20 Apr 2010)

Thrones said:
			
		

> Cadaran: I just found that out yesterday, when he told me was week 0 of 13.... lol. I honestly don't have a clue about any of this. Where does BMQ-L take place? Or, better question, where COULD it take place?



Tell him to ask his staff for their grad date.  BMQ-L can take place in a bunch of different places, Gagetown NB, Meaford ON, Shilo MB, Wainwright AB. Those were the places people were going when I went to mine.  It changes often, but with him being a Combat Eng he'll likely do it in either Gagetown or Meaford.


----------

